

Cookie Stuffing with Google Adsense - jakeludington
http://www.benedelman.org/news/050712-1.html

======
Smerity
As the article points out, they must be making good money for this attack to
be practical. The back of the envelope calculation seems reasonable: even
paying Google reasonably high CPMs they're making it back via Amazon through
even casual browsing.

One of the issues is that legitimate affiliates can't tell when their
affiliate revenue has been stolen. The cookie lasts 24 hours and any Amazon
transaction occurs offsite at a later time -- they have no idea what to expect
re: compensation. For that reason Amazon may not be chasing it down as eagerly
as Google would with Adwords. With Adwords users can far more easily see when
they're being scammed.

